
Engineers are operating space missions from their homes - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/20/21222372/nasa-telework-curiosity-rover-osiris-rex-asteroid-mission-satellites-remote
======
RocketSyntax
I wonder if they have failover ISPs

